# Brake pedal feel



## ace2123 (Jan 17, 2015)

So I haven't had my '14 Cruze for 2 months (stupid deer...) and I haven't been driving a Cruze at all for the length of time. I can't recall how the brake pedal is supposed to feel. To me, it feels really soft. Is it supposed to be soft or should I have it checked out?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

If you have drum brakes on the back (LS/1LT/Eco), it's squishy as heck.


----------



## joes74challenger (Jan 9, 2017)

On the wifes 11 with rear disc the brakes are firm and very grabby. I like them a lot compared to the ceramic pads with vented/drilled rotors on my 10 impala. They have a great feel to them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Mine are OK until you really need them. I have ceramic discs on front and drums in the rear. I just bought some Centric high carbon rotors and am planning on EBC Greenstuff semi-metallic pads. Hopefully they will stop the white knuckling I do on occasion:2cents:.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Step 1: adjust the rear drums: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/153-...torials/6485-how-adjust-rear-drum-brakes.html
Step 2: bleed the brake lines: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/153-gen1-brakes-suspension-tutorials/34593-diy-flush-brake-fluid.html

The rear drums are not adjusted from the factory, resulting in soft and long brake pedal feel. Adjust that and you'll significantly improve that. 
The brake system is not bled from the factory; rather the air is sucked out from the reservoir and fluid is filled in its place, leaving tiny air pockets in all of the brake components that then cause soft brake pedal feel. Bleed the brakes and that will significantly improve the brake pedal feel.


----------



## ace2123 (Jan 17, 2015)

Mine's a 2LT that has 50k miles on it. It has 4 wheel disc brakes. I think I just need to flush the system. I don't remember how it was before I had it in the shop, but there is about 2-3 inches of brake travel before the brakes noticeably catch.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

ace2123 said:


> Mine's a 2LT that has 50k miles on it. It has 4 wheel disc brakes. I think I just need to flush the system. I don't remember how it was before I had it in the shop, but there is about 2-3 inches of brake travel before the brakes noticeably catch.


Yes, that is definitely abnormal for the 4 wheel disc cars. 

Brake fluid should probably be changed entirely. It has a life of about 3 years due to it being hydroscopic and absorbing moisture.


----------

